
Array Functions and the Rule of Least Power - kiyanwang
https://jesseduffield.com/array-functions-and-the-rule-of-least-power/
======
klyrs
Python seems to be going the opposite direction in the name of "Zen". Reduce
is gone, we're told not to use filter and map. "Beautiful" code is meant to be
filled with boilerplate list comprehensions and for loops? Idgi. This article
is way more compelling than "Zen" ever was.

